# Ever seen one of these cleanouts???



## PachaugPat (Dec 24, 2013)

First, just let me say I am not in the trade! However, I have tried everywhere to find one of these and have been extremely unsuccessful. I am hoping that maybe one of the professionals in this forum can help me out. I was cleaning out my main drain and snapped one of the pins when I was re-tightening. It seems that every cleanout on the planet now is threaded. I am in dire need of finding a replacement one of these! I have tried plugs and do not want to jackhammer up my basement floor to repair with a modern type fitting.

Anybody who can help me out would be greatly appreciated and certainly make my Holiday!:yes:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Try calling a plumber


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Let me see if I understand what is going on. 

You did not hire a professional to do the job for you.

Then you broke something in the process of doing work you admittedly are not qualified to do. 

Now you want the help of a professional, but don't want to pay for it? 

Have I missed something?


----------



## PachaugPat (Dec 24, 2013)

I am merely looking for a part that no plumbing supply house has. If I cannot find the part I will have to hire a professional to rip up my basement floor. I would like to avoid that if possible. My intention was not to offend anybody here, but to actually purchase this part from a professional....


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll give you the cleanout plug but the rubber O ring is $275.00


----------



## PachaugPat (Dec 24, 2013)

I am sorry to have wasted all your time. You all have been very "professional"...

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I'll give you the cleanout plug but the rubber O ring is $275.00


You forgot a 0 at the end. I thought they were $2750.00? Must be the Ferguson price system you are using.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychtroom.com


----------

